# Qui si rischia un nuovo 2012... e la curva muta?



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...

Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
io stesso ho sempre detto che volevo un affiancamento per lui perchè per me di errori in certi ambiti ne ha commessi tantissimi e probabilmente continuerà a commetterne, beccandomi del detrattore ed hater, ma ovviamente bisogna riconoscere che ha creato un'unità di intenti, un gruppo e un'atmosfera che hanno fatto la differenza per raggiungere la vittoria. e dopo 11 anni ci ha, lui e chi ha scelto, ridato la gioia di essere milanisti.

Se se ne va lui ora, è una catastrofe. Verranno a mancare le certezze che abbiamo e prima Pioli poi qualche giocatore rappresentativo tipo Leao e Theo inizieranno a chiedere di essere ceduti, innescando un nuovo 2012. 
Quindi impiegheremmo almeno 2 anni ad ultimare il processo di peggioramento ed altri 2 o 3 (se saremo fortunati) a ricreare un bel progetto. Tutto ciò sarebbe catastrofico.

*E la curva? Chiedo loro di svegliarsi e far sentire la loro voce fintanto che siamo in tempo.*
Senza esagerare loro e tutti noi dobbiamo far sapere alla società che non esiste alternativa al fatto di proseguire con Maldini quindi bando alle ciancie e rinnovo del contratto a tutti gli artefici dello scudetto ORA, passaggio di proprietà veloce e sblocco del mercato.
Mercato a zero? chissenefrega sono 3 anni che lo facciamo a zero o quasi, ma portiamo a termine quello che è stato programmato.
Altrimenti feste come 5 giorni fa le rifaremo forse tra 5 anni.


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Hai ragione Will ma la curva se voleva poteva anche ieri postare un comunicato. Spero lo facciano a breve sennò resto della mia opinione che si vendono per due biglietti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


5? Diciamo pure altri 10..poi coi piani di sti qua hai voglia...
Il problema non è solo offrire a Paolo il rinnovo.. Ma seguirlo sulla sua linea, lui è stato chiaro e serve poter crescere e per farlo serve uno sforzo economico..
Sicuramente Maldini non è scemo e non ha certo chiesto di fare il Real, ma nemmeno dover girare col cappellino delle elemosine..
Vuole poter chiudere i colpi e soprattutto poter rinnovare i top senza patemi..
Il tetto ingaggi va alzato sennò così appena uno sboccia lo perdi sistematicamente

Scegliere ora, o stare nei top club o fare la Rometta nobile..


----------



## Solo (28 Maggio 2022)

Hai ragione. 

Ma io temo che gli americani comunque se ne freghino alla grande dei tifosi. 

I casi Pallotta a Roma e soprattutto Glazer a Manchester sono abbastanza emblematici. 

[E pure in Italia comunque Lotito e ADL sono anni che hanno il tifo contro] 

Farsi sentire sarebbe comunque meglio di niente.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (28 Maggio 2022)

Non sperare nulla dalla curva, lì molti tifano perché Maldini vada via.


----------



## Hellscream (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


La curva? Quelli che lunedì cantavano "c'è solo un presidente"?


----------



## malos (28 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La curva? Quelli che lunedì cantavano "c'è solo un presidente"?


Aberrante sta roba qua.


----------



## LukeLike (28 Maggio 2022)

Io credo che l'obbiettivo della curva sia proprio che Maldini vada via...


----------



## Masanijey (28 Maggio 2022)

Io mi aspetto una qualche reazione entro stasera, altrimenti il tutto sarebbe davvero grottesco.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Vivete sereni e non fasciatevi la testa prima di rompervela....
Ad oggi secondo me non c è nulla di cui preoccuparsi, aspettiamo il signing/closing e poi sentiamo i nuovi proprietari cosa vogliono fare, perchè ad oggi, giustamente, nessuno ha ancora parlato. 
Maldini ha forzato la mano, giusto o sbagliato che sia, lo scopriremo presto, nella sua intervista ho visto solo una fucilata alla vecchia proprietà e una svegliata alla nuova, ma non mi sembra nulla di non sanabile.


----------



## numero 3 (28 Maggio 2022)

Capisco lo sfogo ma sinceramente richiedere un intervento della curva mi sembra ridicolo e inutile. Innanzitutto parliamo di una curva che ha contestato Maldini giocatore e questo basta a indicare che personaggi sono, poi cisa credi che possa interessare ad una proprietà straniera l'opinione di 2000 persone? A loro interessa in brand nel mondo , sponsor e visibilità.
Credo invece che possa influire invece la stampa nazionale e Internazionale che può farsi ascoltare a alti livelli, li si che Maldini può agire spingendo per articoli a suo favore. Ma non credo sia nel suo DNA.


----------



## Swaitak (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vivete sereni e non fasciatevi la testa prima di rompervela....
> Ad oggi secondo me non c è nulla di cui preoccuparsi, aspettiamo il signing/closing e poi sentiamo i nuovi proprietari cosa vogliono fare, perchè ad oggi, giustamente, nessuno ha ancora parlato.
> Maldini ha forzato la mano, giusto o sbagliato che sia, lo scopriremo presto, nella sua intervista ho visto solo una fucilata alla vecchia proprietà e una svegliata alla nuova, ma non mi sembra nulla di non sanabile.


e se il signing avvenisse a fine luglio?..
se i veri milanisti possono fare qualcosa, facciamola. La curvetta lasciamola perdere (ovviamente tra loro ci sarà qualche tifoso vero)


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Secondo me molti si sono convinti di questa storia del progetto perché è stata ripetuta ossessivamente dai media fino a farla passare come una Verità inconfutabile.
Io, sarò duro di comprendonio, ma continuo a non vedere nessun progetto. 
Di sicuro non vedo nessun progetto della proprietà per quanto riguarda la parte sportiva. 
Per quanto riguarda la parte economico-finanziaria non ho le competenze per valutare. Ma se io ho una macelleria specializzata nella vendita di salsicce e non ho soldi per comprare le salsicce dai grossisti, forse anche la mia gestione economico-finanziaria della mia macelleria non è così ottimale.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> e se il signing avvenisse a fine luglio?..
> se i veri milanisti possono fare qualcosa, facciamola. La curvetta lasciamola perdere (ovviamente tra loro ci sarà qualche tifoso vero)


Gente che investe 1 mld di euri, lo sa benissimo che portare la trattativa oltre luglio è controproducente per la stagione prossima.
Siete/siamo rimasti scottati dalle cessioni style berlusca, che erano tutto tranne che cessioni.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Solo ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.
> 
> Ma io temo che gli americani comunque se ne freghino alla grande dei tifosi.
> 
> ...


hai ragione, ma se vogliono accrescere il valore non possono far a meno di tifo e risultati, che sono legati a doppio filo. quindi una bel chiarimento che senza Paolo lo stadio rimane vuoto non farebbe male


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Troppo disfattismo ingiustificato dopo la vittoria di uno scudetto, a seguito di un trend di crescita di 2 anni e mezzo, se non lo avessimo vinto parleremmo di entropia finale dell'universo di sto passo...


----------



## Baba (28 Maggio 2022)

Pure a me sono cadute le palle ieri mattina ma sinceramente non ne vale la pena pensarci più di quel tanto. Preferisco godermi ancora lo scudetto e dovreste farlo anche voi. Probabilmente Maldini e gli altri dirigenti resteranno e dovremo sopportare ancora un periodo ( spero breve ) senza grosse spese. Rispetto al 2012 ora abbiamo una rosa giovane di valore e dei dirigenti competenti + un progetto stadio in rampa di lancio.


----------



## livestrong (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vivete sereni e non fasciatevi la testa prima di rompervela....
> Ad oggi secondo me non c è nulla di cui preoccuparsi, aspettiamo il signing/closing e poi sentiamo i nuovi proprietari cosa vogliono fare, perchè ad oggi, giustamente, nessuno ha ancora parlato.
> Maldini ha forzato la mano, giusto o sbagliato che sia, lo scopriremo presto, nella sua intervista ho visto solo una fucilata alla vecchia proprietà e una svegliata alla nuova, ma non mi sembra nulla di non sanabile.


Concordo pienamente e aggiungo che solo in Italia (dalla mia esperienza) c'è sta mentalità che porta a considerare oltraggioso sollevare qualche critica a chi sta sopra di te. E infatti mica sarà un caso se il paese va a rotoli


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti si sono convinti di questa storia del progetto perché è stata ripetuta ossessivamente dai media fino a farla passare come una Verità inconfutabile.
> Io, sarò duro di comprendonio, ma continuo a non vedere nessun progetto.
> Di sicuro non vedo nessun progetto della proprietà per quanto riguarda la parte sportiva.
> Per quanto riguarda la parte economico-finanziaria non ho le competenze per valutare. Ma se io ho una macelleria specializzata nella vendita di salsicce e non ho soldi per comprare le salsicce dai grossisti, forse anche la mia gestione economico-finanziaria della mia macelleria non è così ottimale.


Posso essere d'accordo con te o almeno in parte.
Mettendo da parte Elliot, visto che come abbiamo visto il loro progetto era solo quello di sistemare i conti e creare una squadra decente per poterla vendere e questo è stato fatto e dal loro punto di vista anche in modo perfetto.
Ma i nuovi proprietari, visto che loro investono parecchi dané, non possono attuare la stessa politica di austerity.
Sicuramente si concentreranno sull'aspetto media company, ma altrettanto sicuro che metteranno dei fondi anche per la parte sportiva.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...



Secondo me rischiamo peggio del 2012. Rischiamo proprio la morte definitiva.
Ci sono voluti dieci anni per rinascere.
Se sbagliamo questo passaggio, dove tutti gli astri si erano allineati per la nostra rinascita, non ci risolleveremo mai più.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Secondo me ci stiamo facendo tutti troppi Pipponi mentali. C è un passaggio di proprietà di mezzo, e ci meravigliamo che non sono arrivati i rinnovi in dirigenza? Dai su.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Io credo che l'obbiettivo della curva sia proprio che Maldini vada via...



Considerazione intelligente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Vivete sereni e non fasciatevi la testa prima di rompervela....
> Ad oggi secondo me non c è nulla di cui preoccuparsi, aspettiamo il signing/closing e poi sentiamo i nuovi proprietari cosa vogliono fare, perchè ad oggi, giustamente, nessuno ha ancora parlato.
> Maldini ha forzato la mano, giusto o sbagliato che sia, lo scopriremo presto, nella sua intervista ho visto solo una fucilata alla vecchia proprietà e una svegliata alla nuova, ma non mi sembra nulla di non sanabile.


sono d'accordo, ma se iniziamo con le slitte....
conosciamo maldini, non è uno che fa prigionieri o che non ha un ego smisurato.
c'è da darsi una mossa.


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci stiamo facendo tutti troppi Pipponi mentali. C è un passaggio di proprietà di mezzo, e ci meravigliamo che non sono arrivati i rinnovi in dirigenza? Dai su.


Io da persona qualunque, mi chiedo: è normale un’azienda totalmente paralizzata per mesi? Se sì, è da gente competente e lungimirante paralizzare un’azienda proprio nell’unico periodo in cui si possono apportare migliorie alla stessa? 
Secondo me, in qualunque modo la mettiamo, non è una bella situazione.


----------



## jacky (28 Maggio 2022)

Fare un comunicato ora dopo 5 righe ala Gazzetta e dopo aver vinto un campionato sarebbe follia.
Ha sbagliato gravemente Maldini sbaglierebbe la curva.
Ma veramente pensate ci sia gente che butta 2 MILIARDI?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci stiamo facendo tutti troppi Pipponi mentali. C è un passaggio di proprietà di mezzo, e ci meravigliamo che non sono arrivati i rinnovi in dirigenza? Dai su.


la stagione inizia tra 5 settimane, vedi tu.
paralizzi l'azienda proprio nel momento topico dell'anno? 
con berlusconi il mercato lo finivamo ad aprile, non per niente eravamo la squadra più forte del mondo.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io da persona qualunque, mi chiedo: è normale un’azienda totalmente paralizzata per mesi? Se sì, è da gente competente e lungimirante paralizzare un’azienda proprio nell’unico periodo in cui si possono apportare migliorie alla stessa?
> Secondo me, in qualunque modo la mettiamo, non è una bella situazione.


Ci sono molto probabilmente “riserve” sulla dirigenza attuale. Comunque se io spendo 1,3 miliardi vorrei quantomeno parlare con chi deve mandare avanti la mia azienda.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Concordo su tutto ma , come scrivo da stamattina, 1.8 mld di euro eclissano il lato tecnico, il calciomercato e pure i rinnovi.
Siamo ostaggio di una proprietà che non ha ambizioni sportive ma vuole fare il botto di soldi.
Piaccia non piaccia è cosi.

A maldini nessuno può dare risposte perchè ballano interessi più grandi del suo contratto e di tutto il resto.
Ci hanno fregato di nuovo, di nuovo fermi al palo.
Altro giro altro mercato bloccato.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Io da persona qualunque, mi chiedo: è normale un’azienda totalmente paralizzata per mesi? Se sì, è da gente competente e lungimirante paralizzare un’azienda proprio nell’unico periodo in cui si possono apportare migliorie alla stessa?
> Secondo me, in qualunque modo la mettiamo, non è una bella situazione.


Sai che gli frega?
Hanno il milan campione d'italia, in champions e coi conti apposto.

Il vero affare è non fare mercato cosi non aumentano i costi di gestione.


----------



## folletto (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Gente che investe 1 mld di euri, lo sa benissimo che portare la trattativa oltre luglio è controproducente per la stagione prossima.
> Siete/siamo rimasti scottati dalle cessioni style berlusca, che erano tutto tranne che cessioni.


Tu hai ragione ma non è solo questione di investimenti ed entità degli stessi, se i soldi li spendi male o non li dai in mano a gente che capisce di calcio e che lavora per il bene del Milan di risultati non ne ottieni comunque, basta guardare verso Manchester sponda United.......qua c'è un progetto partito bene e abbandonarlo per un altro potrebbe essere rischioso e controproducente.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Secondo me molti si sono convinti di questa storia del progetto perché è stata ripetuta ossessivamente dai media fino a farla passare come una Verità inconfutabile.
> Io, sarò duro di comprendonio, ma continuo a non vedere nessun progetto.
> Di sicuro non vedo nessun progetto della proprietà per quanto riguarda la parte sportiva.
> Per quanto riguarda la parte economico-finanziaria non ho le competenze per valutare. Ma se io ho una macelleria specializzata nella vendita di salsicce e non ho soldi per comprare le salsicce dai grossisti, forse anche la mia gestione economico-finanziaria della mia macelleria non è così ottimale.


L'unico progetto è la speculazione economico-finanziaria, Elliott guadagnerà 200 milioni dalla vendita a Redbird subito, più terrà un 30% (percentuale alta, che inciderà eccome anche sulla parte sportiva, visto che questa è la garanzia fattuale che si continuerà col progetto che in modo forbito viene definito sostenibile, ma in termini plebei e volgari possiamo etichettare come braccino corto).


----------



## Beppe85 (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...



_Dalla curva non credo arriverà alcun comunicato, la scelta che è quasi sempre stata rispettata dalla fine della Fossa è quella di non inserirsi in questioni più politiche che di campo.
Eventuali comunicati saranno fatti solo in casi estremi._


----------



## jumpy65 (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me rischiamo peggio del 2012. Rischiamo proprio la morte definitiva.
> Ci sono voluti dieci anni per rinascere.
> Se sbagliamo questo passaggio, dove tutti gli astri si erano allineati per la nostra rinascita, non ci risolleveremo mai più.


Sono le stesse cose che si dicevano fino a qualche mese fa, non vinceremo mai proprietà maledetta allenatore perdente etc...
Abbiamo un pò la tendenza ad essere disfattisti e pessimisti ad ogni notizia. Sarà che di natura preferisco essere ottimista e vivermela bene invece di essere pessimista e viverla male a prescindere ma tutta questa negatività non la vedo.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2022)

Ragazzi ma quanto state vivendo male? State sereni… la curva contro Maldini ? Siete rimasti al 2010..


----------



## neversayconte (28 Maggio 2022)

Maldini è nel giusto, tuttavia avrebbe potuto comunicare il suo punto di vista senza alzare i toni. Eppure avrebbe dovuto ricordarsi il caso Boban: le parole dette possono trasformarsi in boomerang. 
Non è mai stato un abilissimo diplomatico, pur essendo un buon comunicatore e un ottimo dirigente.


----------



## Gekyn (28 Maggio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Sai che gli frega?
> Hanno il milan campione d'italia, in champions e coi conti apposto.
> 
> Il vero affare è non fare mercato cosi non aumentano i costi di gestione.


Scusa se mi permetto, ma il discorso vale sia per te che per me, ma questi investono quasi un miliardo in equity e non hanno la minima idea come gestire una società?
Secondo te prendono ACMILAN con un investimento di quasi 2 miliardi e pensano di guadagnare senza investire nulla sul lato sportivo?
possiamo chiamarlo jerry calà, tom e jerry o come volete, d'altronde noi tifosi siamo molto più scafati e intraprendenti e lungimiranti di questi ameriCANI, suvvia possiamo discutere sulla loro visione, che può piacere o meno, di sicuro non sulle loro capacità.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma il discorso vale sia per te che per me, ma questi investono quasi un miliardo in equity e non hanno la minima idea come gestire una società?
> Secondo te prendono ACMILAN con un investimento di quasi 2 miliardi e pensano di guadagnare senza investire nulla sul lato sportivo?
> possiamo chiamarlo jerry calà, tom e jerry o come volete, d'altronde noi tifosi siamo molto più scafati e intraprendenti e lungimiranti di questi ameriCANI, suvvia possiamo discutere sulla loro visione, che può piacere o meno, di sicuro non sulle loro capacità.


L'hai vista l'intervista a questo Cardinale o come si chiama lui? No, perchè se non l'hai vista allora parliamo del nulla. Recupera l'intervista e capirai qual è la loro vision. Poco o quasi zero investimenti per la parte sportiva, che si deve autosostenere con il player trading (quindi vendiamo Leao) aiutato dagli algoritmi, e investimenti sulla media company e sull'immobiliare. Massimo profitto minimo investimento. Vittorie? Un aspetto del tutto secondario. Così hanno gestito il Tolose. Hanno venduto i pezzi pregiati e poi hanno avuto anche la fortuna di salire in Ligue 1, ma dimmi tu se un top team come il Milan può essere gestito in questo modo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma il discorso vale sia per te che per me, ma questi investono quasi un miliardo in equity e non hanno la minima idea come gestire una società?
> Secondo te prendono ACMILAN con un investimento di quasi 2 miliardi e pensano di guadagnare senza investire nulla sul lato sportivo?
> possiamo chiamarlo jerry calà, tom e jerry o come volete, d'altronde noi tifosi siamo molto più scafati e intraprendenti e lungimiranti di questi ameriCANI, suvvia possiamo discutere sulla loro visione, che può piacere o meno, di sicuro non sulle loro capacità.



Hanno già fatto capire che in primis seguono il dio algoritmo.
Per dire,se domani dovesse andar via Leao,lo sostituirebbero subito con Caprari,secondo nella classifica dribbling riusciti in serie A subito dopo il portoghese e più a buon prezzo rispetto ad un Noa Lang 

Ora sto esasperando il discorso,ma il succo dovrebbe essere questo.
_"non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere, si può essere intelligenti. Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra. E questo è fondamentalmente Moneyball. E io ci credo"_
Vero,non sono ancora arrivati,non hanno firmato nulla,magari salta tutto,ma questo discorso ti fa letteralmente cadere le palle a terra.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma quanto state vivendo male? State sereni… la curva contro Maldini ? Siete rimasti al 2010..


Te che sei nell ambiente,che ne pensi?


----------



## SoloMVB (28 Maggio 2022)

Sì ragazzi,ma non è che bisogna dar la colpa solo alla curva in tal caso,perché ci scommetto una palla che se Maldini va via e ci si ridimensiona,a settembre ci saranno comunque 70.000 a San Siro,è mica sono tutti in una curva.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Gekyn ha scritto:


> Scusa se mi permetto, ma il discorso vale sia per te che per me, ma questi investono quasi un miliardo in equity e non hanno la minima idea come gestire una società?
> Secondo te prendono ACMILAN con un investimento di quasi 2 miliardi e pensano di guadagnare senza investire nulla sul lato sportivo?
> possiamo chiamarlo jerry calà, tom e jerry o come volete, d'altronde noi tifosi siamo molto più scafati e intraprendenti e lungimiranti di questi ameriCANI, suvvia possiamo discutere sulla loro visione, che può piacere o meno, di sicuro non sulle loro capacità.


Ovviamente mi riferivo alla proprietà attuale e ,pare, uscente e solo a quella.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Te che sei nell ambiente,che ne pensi?


Penso che come sempre Paolo quando parla non lo fa a caso, se l ha fatto è perché ci sono necessità impellenti che necessita di chiarimenti. Paolo ha alzato l asticella perché solo così il Milan tornerà competitivo in Europa, lui è la massima garanzia che tutto sia fatto nel modo corretto.

voi state tranquilli che ho letto cose da apocalisse.


----------



## Nomaduk (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Penso che come sempre Paolo quando parla non lo fa a caso, se l ha fatto è perché ci sono necessità impellenti che necessita di chiarimenti. Paolo ha alzato l asticella perché solo così il Milan tornerà competitivo in Europa, lui è la massima garanzia che tutto sia fatto nel modo corretto.
> 
> voi state tranquilli che ho letto cose da apocalisse.



Beh Paolo ha fatto capire che se deve operare con 10euro potrebbe anche andar via. E se va via Paolo siamo finiti. Non è meglio fargli capire a questi affaristi che il Milan non è il Tolosa?


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Ora sto esasperando il discorso,ma il succo dovrebbe essere questo.
> _"non c’è bisogno di spendere una grande quantità di denaro per vincere, si può essere intelligenti. Puoi vincere e allo stesso tempo non sacrificare la liquidità della squadra. E questo è fondamentalmente Moneyball. E io ci credo"_


Tra l’altro ho letto che il tizio reale del quale il film racconta la storia si era offeso quando era uscito il libro perché lo si faceva passare come un freddo calcolatore che sceglieva giocatori solo sulla base dei numeri e che non capiva nulla di baseball reale(e non ha autorizzato l’utilizzo del suo nome per il film).

Per dire come siam messi…


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2022)

Nomaduk ha scritto:


> Beh Paolo ha fatto capire che se deve operare con 10euro potrebbe anche andar via. E se va via Paolo siamo finiti. Non è meglio fargli capire a questi affaristi che il Milan non è il Tolosa?


Ma state traendo conclusioni sul nulla, primo il closing ancora non c’è stato e poi voi sapete i budget ? Voi sapete le direzioni che vorrà intraprendere la società ?

Non lo sa Paolo Maldini che sarà il suo lavoro e lo sa un giornalista? 
Voi dovete solo stare calmi.


----------



## sacchino (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma state traendo conclusioni sul nulla, primo il closing ancora non c’è stato e poi voi sapete i budget ? Voi sapete le direzioni che vorrà intraprendere la società ?
> 
> Non lo sa Paolo Maldini che sarà il suo lavoro e lo sa un giornalista?
> Voi dovete solo stare calmi.


Ma infatti, non capisco tutto ste allarmismo, ci fosse solo lo stesso budget dello scorso anno (riscatto Tomori e Tonali) + la cessione di Hauge e Paqueta saremmo a posto per ben figurare in Champions e campionato.


----------



## UDG (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma state traendo conclusioni sul nulla, primo il closing ancora non c’è stato e poi voi sapete i budget ? Voi sapete le direzioni che vorrà intraprendere la società ?
> 
> Non lo sa Paolo Maldini che sarà il suo lavoro e lo sa un giornalista?
> Voi dovete solo stare calmi.


Ok, ma se si è lamentato un motivo ci sarà, diciamo che non si presentano nel migliore dei modi


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (28 Maggio 2022)

sacchino ha scritto:


> Ma infatti, non capisco tutto ste allarmismo, ci fosse solo lo stesso budget dello scorso anno (riscatto Tomori e Tonali) + la cessione di Hauge e Paqueta saremmo a posto per ben figurare in Champions e campionato.


Devono anche alzare il tetto ingaggi, altrimenti continueremo a perdere giocatori a zero.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> L'hai vista l'intervista a questo Cardinale o come si chiama lui? No, perchè se non l'hai vista allora parliamo del nulla. Recupera l'intervista e capirai qual è la loro vision. Poco o quasi zero investimenti per la parte sportiva, che si deve autosostenere con il player trading (quindi vendiamo Leao) aiutato dagli algoritmi, e investimenti sulla media company e sull'immobiliare. Massimo profitto minimo investimento. Vittorie? Un aspetto del tutto secondario. Così hanno gestito il Tolose. Hanno venduto i pezzi pregiati e poi hanno avuto anche la fortuna di salire in Ligue 1, ma dimmi tu se un top team come il Milan può essere gestito in questo modo.


Tra l'altro uno come Konè lo hanno quasi regalato considerando il valore del giocatore. Vendono anche quando magari non è il momento.


----------



## Crestadellonda (28 Maggio 2022)

Calma...


----------



## Dexter (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Parli dei cocainomani che vivono di spaccio di coca , che prendono a schiaffi dei ragazzini perché sono in astinenza? Dubito sappiano leggere e scrivere, difficile un comunicato...


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Sull'ultima parte però ti sfugge una cosa. Paolo ha detto che potrebbe essere lui stesso a rifiutare de il progetto non sarà vincente. Quindi mercato a zero e Paolo saluta.


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Secondo me ci stiamo facendo tutti troppi Pipponi mentali. C è un passaggio di proprietà di mezzo, e ci meravigliamo che non sono arrivati i rinnovi in dirigenza? Dai su.



Io sinceramente sono stupefatto della non chiamata a Maldini e Massara per rinnovare. Cioè se per qualsiasi motivo questa trattativa si dilata nei tempi e si arriva ad agosto al closing noi siamo senza dirigenti, come si fa a progettare la stagione?


----------



## DavidGoffin (28 Maggio 2022)

Siete troppo pessimisti, abbiamo appena vinto lo scudetto sull'Intereiladri, inchiappettando Napoli e Roma che ci tentavano da 10 anni arrivando sempre secondi
Tranquilli e stop con manie di persecuzioni ora, Maldini per lasciarci devono sparargli


----------



## wildfrank (28 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La curva? Quelli che lunedì cantavano "c'è solo un presidente"?


Slegati dalla realtà. Allucinante.


----------



## Tobi (28 Maggio 2022)

wildfrank ha scritto:


> Slegati dalla realtà. Allucinante.



Io penso questa cosa di Berlusconi ed i Singer di salire sul carro possa aver dato molto fastidio, e direi grazie al piffero. Maldini Massara e Pioli ed i giocatori hanno dato il sangue e poi vedi questi personaggi viscidi esibirsi dinanzi alla platea..


----------



## sunburn (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma state traendo conclusioni sul nulla, primo il closing ancora non c’è stato e poi voi sapete i budget ? Voi sapete le direzioni che vorrà intraprendere la società ?
> 
> Non lo sa Paolo Maldini che sarà il suo lavoro e lo sa un giornalista?
> Voi dovete solo stare calmi.



Vabbè dai, si fanno solo chiacchiere in libertà commentando le voci che girano, sapendo che possono anche essere totalmente errate. Dovessimo parlare di un evento solo quando è concluso, potremmo anche chiudere il 99% dei canali di informazione, a cominciare da quelli che parlano del campionato: “TOT agosto: inizia il campionato; TOT Maggio campionato vinto dal club ALFA, grande gioia tra i tifosi, prossimi aggiornamenti il TOT d’agosto”. Suvvia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (28 Maggio 2022)

sunburn ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai, si fanno solo chiacchiere in libertà commentando le voci che girano, sapendo che possono anche essere totalmente errate. Dovessimo parlare di un evento solo quando è concluso, potremmo anche chiudere il 99% dei canali di informazione, a cominciare da quelli che parlano del campionato: “TOT agosto: inizia il campionato; TOT Maggio campionato vinto dal club ALFA, grande gioia tra i tifosi, prossimi aggiornamenti il TOT d’agosto”. Suvvia.


Certo, ma essere catastrofisti su qualcosa di assolutamente ( ad oggi) aleatorio è quantomeno inverosimile.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma state traendo conclusioni sul nulla, primo il closing ancora non c’è stato e poi voi sapete i budget ? Voi sapete le direzioni che vorrà intraprendere la società ?
> 
> Non lo sa Paolo Maldini che sarà il suo lavoro e lo sa un giornalista?
> Voi dovete solo stare calmi.


Calmi mica tanto. 
Non possiamo sabotare questa fase della stagione.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, ma essere catastrofisti su qualcosa di assolutamente ( ad oggi) aleatorio è quantomeno inverosimile.


Buona parte dei milanisti sono caduti nel trappolone dei giornalisti come dei boccaloni, non vedevano l'ora di offuscare il nostro successo. Si sono estrapolate 3 righe su 300 (3 su 300 ribadisco) tutte di esaltazione del Milan. Maldini ha semplicemente mandato un messaggio ai nuovi che arrivano di sbrigarsi e di alzare l'asticella.


----------



## diavoloINme (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Buona parte dei milanisti sono caduti nel trappolone dei giornalisti come dei boccaloni, non vedevano l'ora di offuscare il nostro successo. Si sono estrapolate 3 righe su 300 (3 su 300 ribadisco) tutte di esaltazione del Milan. Maldini ha semplicemente mandato un messaggio ai nuovi che arrivano di sbrigarsi e di alzare l'asticella.


La festa non ce l'hanno rovinata e comunque quanto sta accadendo certifica che sia per noi che per Maldini lo scudetto non è un punto d'arrivo ma di partenza. 
E questo, francamente, mi piace. 

La tua chiave di lettura è attendibile ma deve arrivare la cessione societaria altrimenti la vedo grigia perché dentro questo Milan oggi qualcuno è di troppo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma state traendo conclusioni sul nulla, primo il closing ancora non c’è stato e poi voi sapete i budget ? Voi sapete le direzioni che vorrà intraprendere la società ?
> 
> Non lo sa Paolo Maldini che sarà il suo lavoro e lo sa un giornalista?
> Voi dovete solo stare calmi.


Insomma, bisogna programmare la nuova stagione e ci sono tanti punti interrogativi da fugare, oltre che trattative avviate da chiudere. Io non so quanto andranno avanti con questa storia della cessione perché Scaroni pochissimi giorni fa aveva parlato di 3 mesi!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Buona parte dei milanisti sono caduti nel trappolone dei giornalisti come dei boccaloni, non vedevano l'ora di offuscare il nostro successo. Si sono estrapolate 3 righe su 300 (3 su 300 ribadisco) tutte di esaltazione del Milan. Maldini ha semplicemente mandato un messaggio ai nuovi che arrivano di sbrigarsi e di alzare l'asticella.


Io personalmente penso già alla stagione successiva, lo stesso vuole fare Maldini che ha fretta di concludere le operazioni di mercato che aveva approntato. 
Un giorno ho festeggiato.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io personalmente penso già alla stagione successiva, lo stesso vuole fare Maldini che ha fretta di concludere le operazioni di mercato che aveva approntato.
> Un giorno ho festeggiato.


Non è questione di festeggiare, è vedere i milanisti cantare il de profundis basandosi sul niente o poco più e intanto gli sciacalli nemici (giornalisti e avversari) ridere della cosa e fare inchieste fiume sul caos Milan. La propaganda è talmente riuscita che stanno facendo passare sotto silenzio (relativamente) Perisic via con il prestito di Lukaku, fantascienza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Non è questione di festeggiare, è vedere i milanisti cantare il de profundis basandosi sul niente o poco più e intanto gli sciacalli nemici (giornalisti e avversari) ridere della cosa e fare inchieste fiume sul caos Milan. La propaganda è talmente riuscita che stanno facendo passare sotto silenzio (relativamente) Perisic via con il prestito di Lukaku, fantascienza.


Non si hanno buone notizie sui possibili nuovi proprietari, poi la permanenza di Elliott con quota significativa certifica che il progetto non sarà orientato al successo sportivo. Oltre alle parole di Maldini ci sono le interviste di Cardinale, la loro visione di sport incentrato esclusivamente sul business e anche il modo in cui hanno gestito il Tolosa. Non posso essere ottimista se ad oggi non c'è ragione di esserlo, bisogna essere pragmatici e realisti.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non si hanno buone notizie sui possibili nuovi proprietari, poi la permanenza di Elliott con quota significativa certifica che il progetto non sarà orientato al successo sportivo. Oltre alle parole di Maldini ci sono le interviste di Cardinale, la loro visione di sport incentrato esclusivamente sul business e anche il modo in cui hanno gestito il Tolosa. Non posso essere ottimista se ad oggi non c'è ragione di esserlo, bisogna essere pragmatici e realisti.


Prove inconfutabili direi. Ribadisco, aria fritta finché non ci sono ufficialità e fatti concreti. La cosa che trovo riprovevole è vedere molti milanisti lamentarsi come i peggiori interisti anche dopo uno scudetto.


----------



## rossonerosud (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Prove inconfutabili direi. Ribadisco, aria fritta finché non ci sono ufficialità e fatti concreti. La cosa che trovo riprovevole è vedere molti milanisti lamentarsi come i peggiori interisti anche dopo uno scudetto.


La vision di Redbird, tra l'altro applicata anche in europa, non è aria fritta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Prove inconfutabili direi. Ribadisco, aria fritta finché non ci sono ufficialità e fatti concreti. La cosa che trovo riprovevole è vedere molti milanisti lamentarsi come i peggiori interisti anche dopo uno scudetto.


Addirittura riprovevole. Guarda, ognuno reagisce a propria maniera, oltretutto Maldini ha chiarito direi in modo inequivocabile la situazione attuale. Al momento è così, ma magari salta tutto e arriva un altro acquirente.
Gli indizi sul modo di gestire i club da parte di Redbird sono parecchio evidenti, se poi si ha bisogno di constatare con mano è un altro discorso. Di sicuro non è un progetto ambizioso sul piano sportivo, mi sembra palese.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Addirittura riprovevole. Guarda, ognuno reagisce a propria maniera, oltretutto Maldini ha chiarito direi in modo inequivocabile la situazione attuale. Al momento è così, ma magari salta tutto e arriva un altro acquirente.
> Gli indizi sul modo di gestire i club da parte di Redbird sono parecchio evidenti, se poi si ha bisogno di constatare con mano è un altro discorso. Di sicuro non è un progetto ambizioso sul piano sportivo, mi sembra palese.


Secondo me sì, è tutto l'anno che lurko qui e da qualche mese posto e ne sono state dette di cose irripetibili sul Milan, poi però abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto chissà come: della serie che fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela è un esercizio inutile, poi se a molti piace viverla male anzitempo, senza fatti concreti (la "prova" del Tolosa o un'intervista random che costituiscono la pietra tombale sul destino del Milan mi mancava), de gustibus.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì, è tutto l'anno che lurko qui e da qualche mese posto e ne sono state dette di cose irripetibili sul Milan, poi però abbiamo vinto lo Scudetto chissà come: della serie che fasciarsi la testa prima di rompersela è un esercizio inutile, poi se a molti piace viverla male anzitempo, senza fatti concreti (la "prova" del Tolosa o un'intervista random che costituiscono la pietra tombale sul destino del Milan mi mancava), de gustibus.


Ma chi ha parlato di pietra tombale? Mi pare che piaccia mistificare ciò che si afferma, semplicemente al momento le voci sulla liaison Redbird-Elliott non fanno piacere. Io ti ho fornito spiegazioni, ci sono diversi indizi, visioni sullo sport spiegate a chiare lettere da Cardinale e un club come il Tolosa dove appena arrivati hanno ceduto tutti i gioielli della squadra nel giro di diverse settimane (Adli, Antiste e soprattutto Konè). 
Qui si è sempre detto che Elliott doveva essere una proprietà passeggera che avrebbe messo a posto i conti e poi sarebbe stata necessaria una proprietà diversa, che avrebbe dovuto investire. E questa non sarà Redbird.


----------



## El picinin (28 Maggio 2022)

neversayconte ha scritto:


> Maldini è nel giusto, tuttavia avrebbe potuto comunicare il suo punto di vista senza alzare i toni. Eppure avrebbe dovuto ricordarsi il caso Boban: le parole dette possono trasformarsi in boomerang.
> Non è mai stato un abilissimo diplomatico, pur essendo un buon comunicatore e un ottimo dirigente.


 si fa finta di non capire,se Maldini si e esposto così perché ha capito che il lavoro di 3 anni sta andando in vacca,e a prescindere dai dubbi sulla nuova società,se non ti muovi immediatamente ,va tutto in vacca,e stato un tentativo estremo di accelerare i tempi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Buona parte dei milanisti sono caduti nel trappolone dei giornalisti come dei boccaloni, non vedevano l'ora di offuscare il nostro successo. Si sono estrapolate 3 righe su 300 (3 su 300 ribadisco) tutte di esaltazione del Milan. Maldini ha semplicemente mandato un messaggio ai nuovi che arrivano di sbrigarsi e di alzare l'asticella.



Scusa eh, ma queste "3 righe" ti sembrano una trappola di giornalisti, qualcosa che può essere trascurato o ignorato dai tifosi? Ma quali boccaloni?
Sono 3 bombe atomiche lanciate esplicitamente da Paolo, casomai...


_Da mesi ma in questo momento non abbiamo la disponibilità economica per pensare a questo salto di qualità. Anche perché siamo in una fase di passaggio. Vedremo... E in più c’è anche la questione relativa al contratto mio e di Massara. Siamo in scadenza e non abbiamo rinnovato. Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “il vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare”. O può essere che io dica “la vostra strategia non mi piace”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene"_


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sull'ultima parte però ti sfugge una cosa. Paolo ha detto che potrebbe essere lui stesso a rifiutare de il progetto non sarà vincente. Quindi mercato a zero e Paolo saluta.


e tu ci credi? io no.
per me non conoscete bene maldini allora.
maldini è solo arrabbiato perchè tagliato fuori dalle scelte importanti.vuole solo un rinnovo ed essere considerato importante.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma chi ha parlato di pietra tombale? Mi pare che piaccia mistificare ciò che si afferma, semplicemente al momento le voci sulla liaison Redbird-Elliott non fanno piacere. Io ti ho fornito spiegazioni, ci sono diversi indizi, visioni sullo sport spiegate a chiare lettere da Cardinale e un club come il Tolosa dove appena arrivati hanno ceduto tutti i gioielli della squadra nel giro di diverse settimane (Adli, Antiste e soprattutto Konè).
> Qui si è sempre detto che Elliott doveva essere una proprietà passeggera che avrebbe messo a posto i conti e poi sarebbe stata necessaria una proprietà diversa, che avrebbe dovuto investire. E questa non sarà Redbird.


Ancora col Tolosa. Cioè qui si crede veramente che questi arrivini e vendino i migliori, togliendo valore al brand appena acquisito? Il Tolosa non vale niente come brand e ha senso farlo, il Milan è un'altra cosa. Posso essere d'accordo sul braccino di Elliott in certe situazioni, ma, dati alla mano eh, non speculazioni e interpretazioni fantasiose (fonte Transfermarkt):
- 2018/19: saldo mercadto -106
- 2019/20: -64
- 2020/21: +14
- 2021/22: -73

In Italia solo la Juve ha speso di più come cartellini e dare ingaggioni come fanno loro e l'Inter non è né sinonimo di capacità né garanzia di resa.

Il tutto azzerando il debito, diminuendo il passivo, ringiovanendo la rosa e rivalutando il Milan come non accadeva da una decade minimo. Sembra che tutte ste cose siano fantasia e ora siamo di fronte al baratro di vedere venduti tutti...ok.


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, ma essere catastrofisti su qualcosa di assolutamente ( ad oggi) aleatorio è quantomeno inverosimile.


secondo te un eventuale addio di maldini al milan è aleatorio?
è un'opzione, e se ne sta parlando.
perchè ti da così fastidio non lo capisco.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma queste "3 righe" ti sembrano una trappola di giornalisti, qualcosa che può essere trascurato o ignorato dai tifosi? Ma quali boccaloni?
> Sono 3 bombe atomiche lanciate esplicitamente da Paolo, casomai...
> 
> 
> _Da mesi ma in questo momento non abbiamo la disponibilità economica per pensare a questo salto di qualità. Anche perché siamo in una fase di passaggio. Vedremo... E in più c’è anche la questione relativa al contratto mio e di Massara. Siamo in scadenza e non abbiamo rinnovato. Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “il vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare”. O può essere che io dica “la vostra strategia non mi piace”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene"_


Poi magari fra una settimana c'è la firma e Maldini fa la fotona ricordo con lo zio Gerry e tutti sti discorsi finiscono lo sai dove...aspettare prima di decantare il.de profundis magari?


----------



## willcoyote85 (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Scusa eh, ma queste "3 righe" ti sembrano una trappola di giornalisti, qualcosa che può essere trascurato o ignorato dai tifosi? Ma quali boccaloni?
> Sono 3 bombe atomiche lanciate esplicitamente da Paolo, casomai...
> 
> 
> _Da mesi ma in questo momento non abbiamo la disponibilità economica per pensare a questo salto di qualità. Anche perché siamo in una fase di passaggio. Vedremo... E in più c’è anche la questione relativa al contratto mio e di Massara. Siamo in scadenza e non abbiamo rinnovato. Devo dire che per il nostro percorso e per ciò che è successo in passato anche durante il periodo di crisi con Rangnick, trovo poco rispettoso il fatto che a oggi l’amministratore delegato ed Elliott non si siano neanche seduti a parlare con noi. Dico solo a parlare. Perché loro potrebbero anche dirci “il vostro lavoro non è stato abbastanza buono per continuare”. O può essere che io dica “la vostra strategia non mi piace”. Come ho detto a suo tempo a me piace essere una sorta di garanzia per il milanista. Io non sono la persona giusta per fare un progetto che non ha un’idea vincente. Non potrei mai farlo. La realtà è che la proprietà non si è mai seduta al tavolo e questa cosa non va bene"_


giornalisti cattivoni..............


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> e tu ci credi? io no.
> per me non conoscete bene maldini allora.
> maldini è solo arrabbiato perchè tagliato fuori dalle scelte importanti.vuole solo un rinnovo ed essere considerato importante.


Vediamo,di certo se lo rinnovano e si presenta di nuovo con un Billi Ballo o un Messias perché ha budget 0 diventa un ciarlatano. Ma non credo sarà così.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ancora col Tolosa. Cioè qui si crede veramente che questi arrivini e vendino i migliori, togliendo valore al brand appena acquisito? Il Tolosa non vale niente come brand e ha senso farlo, il Milan è un'altra cosa. Posso essere d'accordo sul braccino di Elliott in certe situazioni, ma, dati alla mano eh, non speculazioni e interpretazioni fantasiose (fonte Transfermarkt):
> - 2018/19: saldo mercadto -106
> - 2019/20: -64
> - 2020/21: +14
> ...


Adesso ci si gioca il jolly dei cartellini in ogni stagione... Si era creato dello spazio a bilancio semplicemente perché alcuni giocatori andavano via. Il Milan ha abbassato i costi con Elliott, non ci sono investimenti per aumentare il fatturato, ci si è limitati a ridurre le spese, tagliando il monte ingaggi. Tutto qui, non devo ringraziare Elliott che ha investito zero euro speculando semplicemente sulla passione dei tifosi del Milan. Io tifo Milan, non Elliot o Redbird. MILAN.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Poi magari fra una settimana c'è la firma e Maldini fa la fotona ricordo con lo zio Gerry e tutti sti discorsi finiscono lo sai dove...aspettare prima di decantare il.de profundis magari?



E quindi? Stiamo parlando di cronaca in un forum.
Tra un mese Zelensky e putin fanno pace e si stringono la mano, e non si parla della guerra?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Adesso ci si gioca il jolly dei cartellini in ogni stagione... Si era creato dello spazio a bilancio semplicemente perché alcuni giocatori andavano via. Il Milan ha abbassato i costi con Elliott, non ci sono investimenti per aumentare il fatturato, ci si è limitati a ridurre le spese, tagliando il monte ingaggi. Tutto qui, non devo ringraziare Elliott che ha investito zero euro speculando semplicemente sulla passione dei tifosi del Milan. Io tifo Milan, non Elliot o Redbird. MILAN.


Pure io tifo Milan, ma qui mi pare si voglia negare l'evidenza dei fatti, ovvero che con sti cattivoni siamo tornati a essere una squadra degna di questo nome.


----------



## Zenos (28 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, ma essere catastrofisti su qualcosa di assolutamente ( ad oggi) aleatorio è quantomeno inverosimile.


Catastrofisti?oh guarda che il polverone lo ha alzato Maldini eh...


----------



## El picinin (28 Maggio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vediamo,di certo se lo rinnovano e si presenta di nuovo con un Billi Ballo o un Messias perché ha budget 0 diventa un ciarlatano. Ma non credo sarà così.


 te lo conosci ? se ci spieghi un po' ?


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E quindi? Stiamo parlando di cronaca in un forum.
> Tra un mese Zelensky e putin fanno pace e si abbracciano, e non si parla della guerra?


Ho fatto il mod in forum di altro genere, comunque la carica di flame nel titolo stesso di sto thread imo è pericoloso (si agitano spettri del passato dopo aver vinto uno scudetto e con uba squadra in ascesa, non discesa), però vedo che il refrain del foro è tendente al negativo e chi non si getta nello sconforto a priori è in netta minoranza.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Pure io tifo Milan, ma qui mi pare si voglia negare l'evidenza dei fatti, ovvero che con sti cattivoni siamo tornati a essere una squadra degna di questo nome.


Ma quale evidenza, semmai c'è da ringraziare chi ha condotto la campagna acquisti con budget zero. Chi non aveva neanche i soldi per andare a prendere Konè o Faivre e doveva fare calciomercato coi soldi del monopoli.


----------



## alexpozzi90 (28 Maggio 2022)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma quale evidenza, semmai c'è da ringraziare chi ha condotto la campagna acquisti con budget zero. Chi non aveva neanche i soldi per andare a prendere Konè o Faivre e doveva fare calciomercato coi soldi del monopoli.


Pochi o tanti i soldi erano comunque loro, o anche questo è falso? XD

Comunque a breve sapremo chi l'ha sparata grossa tra le due "fazioni". Se devo dirne una, condivido il lanciare un messaggio ai naviganti di Paolo, ma la creazione di fazioni nei tifosi e il sottoprodotto negativo.


----------



## peo74 (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Non mi piace questa curva che da ceffoni ai ragazzini; sono troppo categorico?
Forse, ma in questa curva io non ci credo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> giornalisti cattivoni..............



Finché si scherza sui Padovan e i Caressa ci sguazzo anch'io, ma c'è un limite suvvia... non cadiamo nel ridicolo.


----------



## admin (28 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto il mod in forum di altro genere, comunque la carica di flame nel titolo stesso di sto thread imo è pericoloso (si agitano spettri del passato dopo aver vinto uno scudetto e con uba squadra in ascesa, non discesa), però vedo che il refrain del foro è tendente al negativo e chi non si getta nello sconforto a priori è in netta minoranza.



Qui abbiamo moderatori che sanno gestire benissimo la situazione.

Si torna on topic. Ulteriori off topic verranno eliminati.


----------



## Garrincha (28 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


A me sembra che i giocatori vadano via già adesso anche con Maldini, non saprei dire chi non ha chiesto la cessione grazie a lui


----------



## Sam (28 Maggio 2022)

Io dubitavo e dubito tuttora del "progetto" di Elliot, che in realtà non c'è mai stato.
Sia chiaro, anch'io sono stato un tifoso ragioniere, ed è anche giusto. Ma fino ad un certo punto.
Azzerare i costi senza investire va bene fino a che c'è un passivo da recuperare. Però non può durare per sempre, anche perché la storia del player trading lascia il tempo che trova.
Puoi campare solo di player trading se il tuo obbiettivo è rimanere come sei, tipo l'Atalanta. Ma se devi alzare il livello, ogni anno anche solo un minimo devi investire, perché alzando l'asticella devi anche alzare la posta in gioco per avere il giocatore migliore.
In USA questo sistema funziona bene, perché hanno il salary cap che permette alle società di essere più o meno eque, e quindi di poter bilanciare meglio i costi dei giocatori. Oltretutto in USA non hanno il concetto di promozione/retrocessione, ma di lega chiusa, quindi i risultati sportivi passano in secondo piano. Un giocatore può unirsi ad una squadra arrivata ultima in classifica con la stessa facilità con cui si unisce a quella vincitrice, poiché tanto non cambia niente.
Ma nel calcio europeo questa cosa non c'è; ergo se fai player trading con un valore di 20 milioni difficilmente tratterai un Lionel Messi. Anzi, quand'anche riuscissi a scovarlo in qualche favela, ti verrebbe portato via subito da club più potenti. E voglio vedere poi con il mero player trading a rimpiazzarlo senza rimetterci in qualità.
Possiamo parlare di media company, di entertainment e di soubrette quanto vogliamo, ed è anche giusto perché il calcio ormai è anche questo. Ma attenzione: in campo non ci va Penelope Cruz o chi per lei, ma i Theo Hernandez. Quindi va bene la parte "social", ma bisogna curare bene anche quella sportiva, se l'obbiettivo è vincere.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2022)

alexpozzi90 ha scritto:


> Ancora col Tolosa. Cioè qui si crede veramente che questi arrivini e vendino i migliori, togliendo valore al brand appena acquisito? Il Tolosa non vale niente come brand e ha senso farlo, il Milan è un'altra cosa. Posso essere d'accordo sul braccino di Elliott in certe situazioni, ma, dati alla mano eh, non speculazioni e interpretazioni fantasiose (fonte Transfermarkt):
> - 2018/19: saldo mercadto -106
> - 2019/20: -64
> - 2020/21: +14
> ...


non c'entra il saldo mercato, ma il bilancio.
comunque il mio obiettivo non era parlare delle spese future ma dell'importanza di maldini.


----------



## folletto (29 Maggio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Certo, ma essere catastrofisti su qualcosa di assolutamente ( ad oggi) aleatorio è quantomeno inverosimile.



Beh di motivi per essere preoccupati ce ne sono Lollo; Maldini che dice certe cose a pochi giorni da uno scudetto vinto, voci di manager provenienti dagli sport pro americani, calciomercato congelato fino al closing (e questa estate finirà prima).
Maldini ha stabilito un rapporto con lo spogliatoio, o con la maggior parte di esso, che va ben oltre il suo ruolo in società e perderlo sarebbe drammatico. Se poi questi americani arrivano fanno piazza pulita e si mettono a fare tutto di testa loro senza conoscere il mondo del calcio allora sono molto più che preoccupato.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Maldini lo conosciamo. Spesso dovrebbe contare fino a dieci e mordersi la lingua. Era così anche da giocatore figuriamoci da dirigente. 

Riguardo il resto, c'è un cambio di proprietà che sta creando il caos. Niente di strano. Succede ogni volta che cambia una società. 

Ora vediamo. Io vorrei assolutamente restasse Maldini e a lungo. Ma c'è da capire quali siano i piani delle due società americane. 

Su questo continuo a non capire perché con assoluta certezza tanti sostengano che i nuovi abbiano in mente di comprare il Milan per smantellare tutto. Mi ricordano tante discussioni dell'estate scorsa quando con la medesima certezza avremmo lottato per il quarto posto...

Riguardo la curva, è un po' troppo presto. Andassero avanti le cose lasciando immobilizzato il mercato anche le prossime settimane penso qualcosa scriverebbero.


----------



## David Gilmour (29 Maggio 2022)

Premesso che anche il Milan è una società a scopo di lucro, è più facile fare soldi con i "contenuti" o con le vittorie sul campo?


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La curva? Quelli che lunedì cantavano "c'è solo un presidente"?


L'ultimo che abbiamo visto, in effetti. Poi nebbia totale (chi è il padrone del Milan oggi?) e uno scudetto sbucato dal genio di Maldini e Massara (e Boban, in parte), con un budget inferiore a quello della Lazio. Se parte Paolo, parte anche Pioli.


----------



## Gunnar67 (29 Maggio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Premesso che anche il Milan è una società a scopo di lucro, è più facile fare soldi con i "contenuti" o con le vittorie sul campo?


Ma si, finirá in un bunga bunga generale.


----------



## Hellscream (29 Maggio 2022)

Gunnar67 ha scritto:


> L'ultimo che abbiamo visto, in effetti. Poi nebbia totale (chi è il padrone del Milan oggi?) e uno scudetto sbucato dal genio di Maldini e Massara (e Boban, in parte), con un budget inferiore a quello della Lazio. Se parte Paolo, parte anche Pioli.


Se parte Paolo dovrebbe partire tutto il tifo milanista, per principio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (29 Maggio 2022)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> Maldini lo conosciamo. Spesso dovrebbe contare fino a dieci e mordersi la lingua. Era così anche da giocatore figuriamoci da dirigente.
> 
> Riguardo il resto, c'è un cambio di proprietà che sta creando il caos. Niente di strano. Succede ogni volta che cambia una società.
> 
> ...


sarai concorde con me che se va via maldini questo progetto con questi uomini naufraga ebisogna ricominciare da zero, anzi a zero ci saremo tra 2 anni, peggio ancora.


----------



## egidiopersempre (29 Maggio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Se parte Paolo dovrebbe partire tutto il tifo milanista, per principio.


lo sai meglio di me che non esiste, è come dire non compriamo più benzina così facciamo calare il prezzo. Mai successo e mai succederà


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (29 Maggio 2022)

.


----------



## Lineker10 (29 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sarai concorde con me che se va via maldini questo progetto con questi uomini naufraga ebisogna ricominciare da zero, anzi a zero ci saremo tra 2 anni, peggio ancora.


Si pure se preferisco cercare di capire cosa sta succedendo prima di buttarmi da un ponte. 
È tutto ancora indefinito, aspettiamo orima di saltare a conclusioni.


----------



## Giofa (29 Maggio 2022)

Io però le critiche a Cardinale citando il Tolosa le trovo quantomeno bizzarre. Cioè han venduto dei giocatori ma hanno vinto il campionato, poi vabbè se si pensa che sia stata fortuna alzo le mani.


----------



## Tifo'o (30 Maggio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> Ciao ragazzi, io sono molto preoccupato per questa situazione Maldini.
> passiamo dall'euforia all'incertezza nel giro di 3 giorni, da un cammino chiaro anche se difficile ad un salto nel buio totale...
> 
> Maldini può piacere o meno, può essere stato bravo o meno, può avere ragione o meno... ma in questo momento è assolutamente indispensabile e l'unico che può portare avanti il progetto.
> ...


Guarda ci pensavo proprio qualche giorno fa nel parallellismo col 2012.. d'altronde noi siamo per eccellenza il club ove le vittorie fanno piu male che bene. Invece di migliorarci facendo mercato e mettendo la freccia sulle altre due squadre, siamo ancora qui bloccati e non possiamo prendere nessuno. 

Mi aspetto un'estate sanguinosa sul piano del mercato, anche peggio dello scorso anno. Motivo? Ovviamente il closing con Eddiot che non vorrà spendere un cent visto che vuole liberasi del club e RedBird che comunque non potrà fare nulla. Un bel limbo. La scusa sarà pronta.


----------

